# Help!! Feeling awful!?



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

I need advice!! I had P/T Aug. 12 and then was told 4 weeks ago when my pathology report came back that it's cancer! 
Papillary and Follicular, I have to wait (why, I don't understand) till early December for my next surgery to remove the rest of my thyroid and check the lymph nodes!!
Here's my current problem....Im tired, all the time???!! I've gained 6 pounds in the 4 weeks and I'm going to Weight Watchers!! I was at my goal and now I'm back up?!? What is going on!!?
I saw my doctor and they don't want to do blood work....I'm told to wait till the surgery!!? They won't know what course of treatment will be done till after my surgery, therefore it's best to wait? If they have to do RAI he said its better to not be on med's yet!!?
I'm so frustrated!! I had a horrible bout of hives on Sunday!? On my face, behind my ears, on my neck (on the incision), my back, abdomen and arms
The doctor said it could be stress related?! What else can happen?!? I feel so depressed
Has anyone else experienced this!?! Is it just stress ?!
What an experience this has been so far....I'm tired of being tired!!!
Sue (toddsgal)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't mean to be blunt, but I really, really don't like your doctor's approach here. I didn't start on meds after surgery because I was doing RAI (side note: my personal feeling is that if you have follicular variant, you should really consider RAI), but the between surgery and RAI was about 4-5 weeks. Not MONTHS.

It seems to me that you are hypo (I had all kinds of weird skin issues when I was hypo) and to not give you meds AND makes you wait until December is absolute rubbish. Moreover, to refuse blood work is outrageous.

I can appreciate the difficulty in changing horses mid-stream, but can you get a second opinion?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with everything joplin just said.

This approach seems very wrong to me.

If you start on meds now, you can stop them when you have your second surgery, and you can have your RAI treatment within 3 weeks after that.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

How are you feeling now? Thinking of you. Hang in there -- lifting you up in prayer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

toddsgal said:


> I need advice!! I had P/T Aug. 12 and then was told 4 weeks ago when my pathology report came back that it's cancer!
> Papillary and Follicular, I have to wait (why, I don't understand) till early December for my next surgery to remove the rest of my thyroid and check the lymph nodes!!
> Here's my current problem....Im tired, all the time???!! I've gained 6 pounds in the 4 weeks and I'm going to Weight Watchers!! I was at my goal and now I'm back up?!? What is going on!!?
> I saw my doctor and they don't want to do blood work....I'm told to wait till the surgery!!? They won't know what course of treatment will be done till after my surgery, therefore it's best to wait? If they have to do RAI he said its better to not be on med's yet!!?
> ...


That is really really not fair. Get on the big horn about this. Actually you do need thyroxine replacement to get through that surgery. The body calls upon the conversion of T4 to T3 (FREE T3, your active hormone) for good health.

After you have the surgery, you can deal with the RAI if you need to have it. You can also be put on T3 only in the interim and you quit that for about a week to 10 days prior to the RAI.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the support everyone!!
I just got off the phone with my surgeon!! The reason for the wait, he said there is a risk of bleeding - I'm still helping from the first surgery 7 weeks ago. He's sending me tomorrow for blood work)
It was my family doctor who didn't want to do blood work. 
My surgeon/ENT said I could call him anytime if I have any concerns. And he assured me they would be calling me in the next week or two with my surgery date....end of November or early December! Merry Christmas?!? I'll be off work for nearly a month, he said I will be hospitalized for 1-3 days minimum!? As for RAI treatment, he will knw more after my surgery, he said it will deemd on what he finds?!? Needs to check my lymph nodes and he is concerned about my parathyroids, which were enlarged (the right side were removed during P/T, along with the isthmus
I'll keep you informed once the blood work results are in!!
Again, thanks for the input!! It helps so much....gave me the nerve to make the phone call this morning
Take care!! Sue


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

rest rest rest in the meantime. Let your body rest and heal. Sometimes it can take quite awhile for a body just to adjust to a hernia surgery or something - but now this is like - some mega-serious surgery taking out hormonal/metabolic parts... Hang in there and rest, vitamin c, sunshiney day, organ meats on occasion, nutritious foods and more... Lots and lots of rest for healing. Good job on calling! Way to go Andros for your input on this!! Way to go Sue for taking action!


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Swimmer...and all who responded
I'm off for blood work and promise to keep you informed!
I'm trying to rest and not feel guilty that I'm too tired to exercise like I should/used to
I'll get back on track once ths is all dealt with I guess?!?
I do walk, but my one gym is being neglected...I've tried but it's just too hard, I have no energy and feel so worn down and just exhausted!?!
Enjoy the weekend all
Sue


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear you are having such a hard time with this. My thyroid hasn't come out yet but, I know exactly how you are feeling. WORN OUT! Oh my! I realize that I will find a new level to work on but, this is crazy. I have been so tired and to carry a laundry basket right now exhausts me. I don't go to the gym but I have been an active person and I find so hard right now to do the laundry or dishes. I have finally told myself it is my condition and this is the way it will be for some time and to allow myself to rest and heal and it will be all good on the other side of all of this pain. Hang in there and hopefully, they will be able to help you when you get your blood results back. Gina


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad you are getting blood work! Let us know the results!


----------



## nurenpoole (Oct 10, 2013)

toddsgal said:


> I need advice!! I had P/T Aug. 12 and then was told 4 weeks ago when my pathology report came back that it's cancer!
> Papillary and Follicular, I have to wait (why, I don't understand) till early December for my next surgery to remove the rest of my thyroid and check the lymph nodes!!
> Here's my current problem....Im tired, all the time???!! I've gained 6 pounds in the 4 weeks and I'm going to Weight Watchers!! I was at my goal and now I'm back up?!? What is going on!!?
> I saw my doctor and they don't want to do blood work....I'm told to wait till the surgery!!? They won't know what course of treatment will be done till after my surgery, therefore it's best to wait? If they have to do RAI he said its better to not be on med's yet!!?
> ...


Ohh,,, really sorry to hear that it feels so panic that I can't even explain right now,, I guess the dangerous disease CANCER!! is affecting many people, recently one of cousin found that he's suffering form cancer, it was really a shocking news for our family and now when I read your post its there also,,   
I wish I could help you all,,  lastly I wish that you'll fine with better treatment,,


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!
Blood work done....now I wait for the results!!??
Tell me, I'm having horrible leg cramps?!? Is this part of symptoms?!?
It's driving me crazy!?!?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

For my, legs cramps were indicative of being hypo...so yes!


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

I had leg cramps too.....really bad ones!! But they have become less frequent with treatment.....


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

They can be from hypo or indicative of a deficiency somewhere, potassium, magnesium, vitamin D, some say low sodium can cause it, or low level dehydration.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

toddsgal said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> Blood work done....now I wait for the results!!??
> Tell me, I'm having horrible leg cramps?!? Is this part of symptoms?!?
> It's driving me crazy!?!?


Check your ferritin..........................; low ferritin seems to plague us.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi everyone....thanks for the words of encouragement & support!
Well it's Monday and I'm hoping to hear something today?? I called Friday but no test results back yet!?!

Now I'm dealing with a horrible cold?!!? Woke up Saturday morning with a sore throat and now it's full blown It's been 3 & 1/2 years since I've had one!! Lol. I guess the stress has effected my immune system

Some days I just wonder....what else can happen!!??

I'll stay in touch....now to drag myself to work!?! Wish me luck!!
Susanne (toddsgal)


----------

